# Red Sox Thread..



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

So...How do you guys feel about the Offseason..

After the Hopeful talks of A-Rod...I think with the addition of Foulke, Schilling, Reese, Bellhorn to the core group of Lowe, Pedro, Nomar, Oritz, Manny, Millar, Varitek, and Mueller, we are in Good Shape..

We Officially got Burks...

ESPN 

We Resigned Nixon...

ESPN 

SP1: Pedro
SP2: Schilling
SP3: Lowe
SP4: Wakefield
SP5: Kim

RP: Arroyo
RP: Embree
RP: Timlin
RP: Williamson
CP: Foulke

1 CF: Johnny Damon
2 3B: Bill Mueller
3 SS: Garciaparra
4 LF: Manny
5 DH: Oritz
6 1B: Millar
7 RF: Nixon
8 C: Varitek
9 2B: Reese or Bellhorn


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Pokey is going to be playing 2nd and we need to trade Bill or Kevin and maybe get some value for them because neither of them will have the same year as they had last...same with Ortiz...although IMO Ortiz could do some damange.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I think Pokey is going to be playing 2nd and we need to trade Bill or Kevin and maybe get some value for them because neither of them will have the same year as they had last...same with Ortiz...although IMO Ortiz could do some damange.


Actually, with the exception of Bill Mueller, none of the Red Sox had unrealistically good seasons for them. Ortiz's numbers can be linked to playing 81 games in Fenway. Millar actually had a better batting average two seasons ago in Florida and had his lowest average since his second full season.

I really don't think its unrealistic to see this team be better than last seasons.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, with the exception of Bill Mueller, none of the Red Sox had unrealistically good seasons for them. Ortiz's numbers can be linked to playing 81 games in Fenway. Millar actually had a better batting average two seasons ago in Florida and had his lowest average since his second full season.
> ...


We've had a lot of help last year, 3 or 4 guys have hit career numbers, in RBI's, HR, BA, everything. Ortiz was a monster, Millar play like no one expected him to, Mueller was the Batting champ, and Todd Walker even had a very good year for us.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

The best move they made this off season (besides signing Curt) is resigning Trot Nixon.

I would have liked to have had Todd Walker back (All this talk about his lack of defense is junk. Did people not see him in the playoffs?)


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> We've had a lot of help last year, 3 or 4 guys have hit career numbers, in RBI's, HR, BA, everything. Ortiz was a monster, Millar play like no one expected him to, Mueller was the Batting champ, and Todd Walker even had a very good year for us.


I'd argue that Ortiz had a career year because he's just getting better as a player. Here's his trend in OPS+ starting in 2000, at age 24: 98, 107, 122, 144. When you combine that with the fact he's also been fairly injury-riddled, it's not hard to believe that he should have a similar year next year, as he did this year.

With Millar? Last year was a below-average year for him. His BA, OBP, and SLG all went down... even though he switched from a pitchers park to a hitters park. His OPS+ since he became a regular: 107, 119, 141, 131, 110. There's no reason to expect him to be worse next year than he was this year. I think he's going to have a better year.

Todd Walker is not on the team anymore, but again, last year he was not a better hitter than he has been in his career. He's just had more opportunties to knock in runs.

The only player that had a career year, and an unexpected one, was Bill Mueller (possibly Varitek too). He's usually just been an average and solid hitter for his career. He probably won't be as good as he was last year, but he's still a decent-hitting 3B.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think the Red Sox will take it this year. All they have done is basically added to their team last year, which was only a game away from the World Series.


----------



## rowdyness (Jan 21, 2004)

I only have 1 thing to say about a Red Sox thread in the CELTICS forum.











LETS GO YANKEES clap clap clapclapclap.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Don't get me wrong guys, I'm not saying they suck, I'm just saying not to expect so much from all those guys, especially on offense. 

I loved Todd Walker in the Post-Season, and thought we needed to resign him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Don't get me wrong guys, I'm not saying they suck, I'm just saying not to expect so much from all those guys, especially on offense.
> 
> I loved Todd Walker in the Post-Season, and thought we needed to resign him.


Bellhorn had a 25+ HR season 2 years ago, and Pokey is a Defensive Wiz..

I think the Yankees Post should get deleted.....:grinning:...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Bellhorn had a 25+ HR season 2 years ago, and Pokey is a Defensive Wiz..
> ...


I know...the offense looks good based on the past...but I just have a weird feeling about it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Urgent A-Rod News..*

BREAKING NEWS: A-Rod trade proposed by Yankees for Alfonso Soriano. The Rangers have accepted but, just like the Red Sox, money and the players union will be an issue.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=1735039 

If this get's done, the Red Sox will be at a great disadvantage. Let's hope the Yankees find a way to mess it up or John Henry quickly strikes a deal for A-Rod


----------



## ace25one (Jan 4, 2004)

Well lets see if it gets done first, then see what the yankees have to give up for him. If it's just Soriano for A rod, then the yankees are getting a steal and thats an understatement!!!! But if they have to give up some pitching, then they get even more weaker there not to mention weaker at second base. We shall see. But if it goes through, will the Red sox try to do something else themselves???


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rowdyness</b>!
> I only have 1 thing to say about a Red Sox thread in the CELTICS forum.
> 
> LETS die YANKEES clap clap clapclapclap.


A-Rod going to the Yankees does not surprise me. We all knew the head of the baseball players union grew up in New York. Of course the fix is in.
Ws there any doubt?

Edited. ---agoo


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"A-Rod willing to play 3rd base"??????

He never said that when we wanted him....that's it trade Manny for A-Rod and move him to 3rd, and keep Nomar.

On the other hand, I don't see any reason why Texas would do that trade. Soriano? He did worst in the postseason then the 3 first games Antoine played Kenyon Martin.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If you posted in this thread and its deleted, its because it was unacceptable and needed to be edited. Please keep your posts on topic. ---agoo


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace25one</b>!
> Well lets see if it gets done first, then see what the yankees have to give up for him. If it's just Soriano for A rod, then the yankees are getting a steal and thats an understatement!!!! But if they have to give up some pitching, then they get even more weaker there not to mention weaker at second base. We shall see. But if it goes through, will the Red sox try to do something else themselves???


You remember Wilson played 1 game in RF and the Boss traded for Raul. You think Wilson will play more then 1 season at 2nd? I expect a all All-Star IF at the lastest next season.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> 
> 
> A-Rod going to the Yankees does not surprise me. We all knew the head of the baseball players union grew up in New York. Of course the fix is in.
> ...


Logic? If you read around, AROD will not be making less money through this trade. In his trade to Boston he would had been losing 30 million dollars?

George does not pay the head of the players union, but the players do. The players union takes a percentage of pay from their pay checks. So imagine if the players union takes a cut of ARod contract and he loses 30 million, how much do they lose? 3,000? 30,000? Who knows? But that is money out of his pocket. Now if the best player in baseball in the middle of the free agency season takes a pay cut, what will that do for Vlad and Tejada? If all FA at that point have lower value due to the best position player in Baseball taking a cut how much more do they lose? How much more in salary does the head of the players union lose? Lots. That is why it was turned down. 

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace25one</b>!
> Well lets see if it gets done first, then see what the yankees have to give up for him. If it's just Soriano for A rod, then the yankees are getting a steal and thats an understatement!!!! But if they have to give up some pitching, then they get even more weaker there not to mention weaker at second base. We shall see. But if it goes through, will the Red sox try to do something else themselves???


The Rangers also get a Minor League Pitcher..


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

"George does not pay the head of the players union"


BS he doesn't. He paid someone off for this deal to happen.
Did anyone hear Selig say that this kind of deal (regarding one team paying that much money for a trade to happen) wouldn't be the norm.
He just admitted he let the Yankees do something no one else will get away with. Baseball is fixed and Selig just admitted it.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> "George does not pay the head of the players union"
> 
> 
> ...








Definitely not.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> "George does not pay the head of the players union"
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use your head when you make arguements? Do you read papers? Do you read internet sport sites?

Did you read with this deal the Rangers save 20 million dollars more then the one with the Red Sox? 

Do you understand that Manny makes 20 million dollars per year, while Soriano only has 1 year on his contract and he makes 5.4 million this year? That is a difference of committing 74.6 million dollars right there?

Do you understand the Red Sox wanted ARod to cut 32 million dollars from his salary in the contract? Do you understand the Yankees will not cut more then 2 million dollars? So this deal ARod does not lose 30 million dollars.

Do you realize that there are less then 10 contracts in baseball where there is still 67 million dollars involved (Jeter, ARod, Giambi, Vlad, Manny) SO YES THERE WILL NOT BE ANOTHER TRADE LIKE THIS SINCE MOST OF THEM ARE YANKEES ALREADY.

Bud Selig HATES George and THE YANKEES. The Yankees played by the Rules that is why this trade is allowed.

What did the Red Sox trade for Curt Schilling? Did the Red Sox lose a starter? The Yankees traded NICK JOHNSON to the Selig-controlled Expos when the Red Sox could not even drive up the price on the Yankees.

-Petey


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

lol. New Yorkers.

BS, Selig loves the Yankees because they make MLB money. When MLB makes money, Selig gets to keep his job longer.
That quote by Bud Selig admitting he let the Yankees do something that other teams won't get to do proves he is fixing baseball. You just don't want to see it.

Insulting isn't allowed and I expect you to edit your insults or I will have someone above you do it.




> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you use your head when you make arguements? Do you read papers? Do you read internet sport sites?
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There are no insults there. Read is again.


Can you show me 1 online article where the Rangers would save more money by doing the Texas trade then doing the Yankee trade?

Can you show me 1 more online article where it says the Yankees-Rangers will pay ARod less then the Red Sox-Rangers deal would have?

Can you show me 1 article on what the Red Sox gave up to get Curt Schilling? Can you show me 1 article what the Yankees gave up to get Javier Vazquez from the MLB-Selig controlled Expos?

Can you find 1 article online that supports your theory this trade went through because Selig is a Yankee lover, that Selig wants the Yankees to win at all costs, or something like that?

-Petey


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Can you refute the comments Bud Selig made that they quoted on ESPN's Sportscenter tonight?
He said and I quote, "This will not be the norm."
Which means he is letting the Yankees do something other teams won't be able too.
That is a fact according to Bud Selig's own words. He is fixing this trade for the benefit of the Yankees which is in turn fixing the out come of baseball.

Read it and weep. He just fixed the game for the Yankees and this proves it all.
http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/mlb/n...40216&content_id=637596&vkey=pr_mlb&fext=.jsp


What a load of BS saying Soriano is equal to A-Rod. A-Rod is the best player in baseball and Soriano is no where near as good as him. I don't care what the stats say.




> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> There are no insults there. Read is again.
> 
> 
> ...


*The FIX is in*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Can you refute the comments Bud Selig made that they quoted on ESPN's Sportscenter tonight?
> He said and I quote, "This will not be the norm."
> Which means he is letting the Yankees do something other teams won't be able too.
> ...


Yes I can refute the comments Selig said. How many players in baseball have a contract like ARod's? 1?

So of course it will not be the Norm. 

And NO SORIANO IS NOT THE EQUAL TO AROD. But Manny is NOT THE EQUAL TO AROD either. And this trade happened because to the Rangers *+* Soriano *-* 120 million dollars in money owed to ARod *=* a benefit to their team. U think the Texas Rangers want to suck? 

IF THERE IS A FIX, that means Hicks is in on it, that means Selig is in on it, that means the players union and ALL their members is in on it to screw the Red Sox and their players who are part of the union?

Do you realize Selig approved the trade of ARod to the Red Sox but the Players Union said no, it would be too much money lost for ARod? The Red Sox wanted him to take a pay cut of 32 million dollars. The Yankees cut 2 million dollars off his contract.

You are twisting Seligs words for your own meaning. Why does ESPN not analyze the quote and make a big big headline that "SELIG is a CHEAT!", "SELIG is a FRAUD!"?

Because he is not. READ in the baseball forum. There are Red Sox fans on this board. How come some Red Sox fans are made the Red Sox didn't just get ARod and pay the 16 million dollars the players union were fighting for?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 




> TAMPA, Fla. -- *Fairness is not the issue because the rules are the rules*. When the Red Sox worked their deals with Curt Schilling and Keith Foulke, they did what the Blue Jays or the Indians or the Padres couldn't afford to do. Just as what the Yankees did to get Alex Rodriguez was something only they could afford.


That is Peter Gammons. Rules are the Rules? I am assuming he means the Yankees followed the rules. Is he on George's payroll too?

And I think it's completely fair. Red Sox and the Player Union fought over 16 million dollars? That is about 2 million dollars per year. And they lost to the Yankees. Now ARod makes 16 million per year with the Yankees?

Oh wait I forgot Nomar is a FA. Oh my. So now with ARod at 3rd, Nomar is the BEST SS in baseball. Oh my. Now with ARod at 3rd base for the Yankees, the Red Sox have NO leverage to get a cheaper contract. Won't it be ironic, maybe a little funny, that they may have to pay Nomar more next year for trying to save 16 million over 7 years with a much better player?

-Petey


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

He wasn't talking about the amount of A-Rods contract. He was talking about the amount of money Texas is paying of A-Rods contract (almost 70 million) to trade him to the Yankees.

The problem with the Sox-A-Rod deal was that the players union thought toomuch of A-Rod's payment was being deferred. Now we are supposed to believe that it is okay for Texas to pay 70 million dollars towards A-Rod's contract but it wasn't okay for the Red Sox to alter his contract for less money?
The only difference in the two trades offers was Texas is now paying 70 million of the contract. If the Boston deal had been done then A-Rod wouldn't get his money.
The only difference is where they money is going or isn't going. Somehow it is okay as long as it benefits the Yankees and not the Red Sox.

When Selig talked about the money and A-Rod and Soriano being comparable players he most definitely wasn't talking about money value. Alfonso makes 5.4 million. He was saying if someone like Manny wants to be traded for someone who makes less money. The team getting Manny will not be allowed to pay 70 million dollars worth his contract but of course it is okay for Texas to pay that much because it is for the Yankees.

It wasn't about the players union being against the Red So (How convenient that the head of the players union grew up in New York) It was about helping the biggest media market make money. A-Rod will make baseball a lot of money being in the New York market.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> He wasn't talking about the amount of A-Rods contract. He was talking about the amount of money Texas is paying of A-Rods contract (almost 70 million) to trade him to the Yankees.


IN ORDER TO TRADE 70 MILLION DOLLARS, you need to have a contract worth more then 70 million dollars in the contract. Who are the players that are still owed more then 70 million dollars in their current contract? Manny, Giambi, Jeter, ARod, Vlad... do you notice how many of those are Yankees? That is why it is not the norm.



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> The problem with the Sox-A-Rod deal was that the players union thought toomuch of A-Rod's payment was being deferred. Now we are supposed to believe that it is okay for Texas to pay 70 million dollars towards A-Rod's contract but it wasn't okay for the Red Sox to alter his contract for less money?
> The only difference in the two trades offers was Texas is now paying 70 million of the contract. If the Boston deal had been done then A-Rod wouldn't get his money.
> The only difference is where they money is going or isn't going. Somehow it is okay as long as it benefits the Yankees and not the Red Sox.


Dude. You ok? The Red Sox wanted to trade Manny right? Or was I mistaken? I don't remember. Was Manny the same guy they put on waivers, and if anyone claims him they could keep Manny, but have to pay his salary? SO Boston wanted to trade Manny, a guy with no value and reduce ARod's contract? Of course that would not happen. The players union logically would only care about the player right?

BUT silly me. I mean trading ARod for Manny, and paying Texas 5 million per season would be a rip off. I mean... Manny this guys no one wants making 15 million a year for Texas sounds like a good idea?



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> When Selig talked about the money and A-Rod and Soriano being comparable players he most definitely wasn't talking about money value. Alfonso makes 5.4 million. He was saying if someone like Manny wants to be traded for someone who makes less money. The team getting Manny will not be allowed to pay 70 million dollars worth his contract but of course it is okay for Texas to pay that much because it is for the Yankees.


Please use google, and look up Mike Hampton, Rockies and Braves. They actually made the first major transfer of money to make a trade happened. In that trade the Marlins even gave the Braves some money even though Hampton NEVER pitched for the Marlins. And of COURSE Selig would allow the Red Sox to pay a team to take Manny. REMEMBER the AROD-Manny deal? Weren't the Red Sox supposed to pay 20 million dollars? You think the Rangers would complain to get 70 million dollars?



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> It wasn't about the players union being against the Red So (How convenient that the head of the players union grew up in New York) It was about helping the biggest media market make money. A-Rod will make baseball a lot of money being in the New York market.


ARod will make baseball some money for playing in New York and for the Yankees. BEST Part is AROD will makes TONS of money for the Yankees playing in NY. ARod will cause ads to be more expensive on the Yankee Network. There was a 6 hour wait at the Yankee store to get ARod Jerseys which even aren't out yet. It's gonna be grand.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Complete Article 




> "The Yankees' resources gave them the capability to do what no one else could do," Lucchino said. "But you have to give them credit for their aggressiveness and for going out and making it happen."


Who is this guy Lucchino? Doesn't he own the Red Sox? Why isn't he complaining about the unfair Selig and the unfair players union? 

-Petey


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What would you expect him to say?
Would you rather he start whining like Steinbrenner does about everything. He has a lot more class then that.


No matter how you try to spin it, MLB did something for the Yankees it has no intentions of doing for anyone else. That is granting you a special exemption for the benefit of your team that he wouldn't do for the Red Sox or any other team.
That is a fact according to the head of Major league baseball.

Your comments about 70 million have nothing to do with anything because A-Rod was traded for a 5.4 million dollar contract.

lol




> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Complete Article
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Petey's PM meet 24-7's PM


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!What would you expect him to say?
> Would you rather he start whining like Steinbrenner does about everything. He has a lot more class then that.


Class? How long have you been following the Red Sox? Last year didnt Lou BUY all the hotel rooms up where Jose Conteras was staying so the Yankees had less a chance to talk to him?

AND then after didn't he call the Yankees the "EVIL EMPIRE"? Was that my imagination it was in every paper in the East Coast?

This time he says something else. Do you know why? He had his chance. He blew it. Go to ESPN.com and fanhome.com ... they have 2 huge Red Sox boards. If you read there in the ARod posts, the Red Sox TURNED DOWN THE RANGERS first request. The Rangers wanted Lowe, not Manny. If you offered Lowe's expiring contract the Rangers would pick up the money and ARod would be a Red Sox. BUT LOU would not pay AROD and Manny that much money.



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Your comments about 70 million have nothing to do with anything because A-Rod was traded for a 5.4 million dollar contract.


IT HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THE SITUATION. There is no way the Yankees do this trade IF there was no 70 million dollars. If this trade did not happen, do you think if the Red Sox called Texas and said we will send you Millar and WE WILL PAY EVERY PENNY, the Rangers would not do it?

Do you know Hicks is losing TONS of money with his Hockey team. HE is paying AROD tons of money for the Rangers to stink. With this trade they saved some money and they also got Soriano.

EVERY ARTICLE MENTIONS money going to the Yankees because it is NOT A AROD for Soriano trade. IT is a ARod and 67 million for Soriano trade.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Petey's PM meet 24-7's PM


Why? Don't you think it's funny that he thinks all of baseball, Selig, the players union, ARod, his agent, etc etc are against the Sox? They can steal Schilling for nothing. But when asked to make a deal for ARod they shot blanks so of course everyone even writers like Gammons is covering up for George.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? Don't you think it's funny that he thinks all of baseball, Selig, the players union, ARod, his agent, etc etc are against the Sox? They can steal Schilling for nothing. But when asked to make a deal for ARod they shot blanks so of course everyone even writers like Gammons is covering up for George.
> ...


Do you understand the words that are comming out of my fingers?



> Petey's PM meet 24-7's PM


 

Love ya Petey, hate the Yankees and all those Red Sox haters like all of baseball, Selig, PU, A-Rod and everyone else.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah denial with a smile? LOL.

Anyway yes Selig is a Red Sox hater. I mean the guy got you Schilling for? Yup, I wish he hated the Yankees more cause maybe he would had allowed us to trade Henson for ARod instead if he did...

-Petey


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

lol.

Selig is doing something for the Yankees he won't do for anyone else. Those are his words.

I never said everyone was against us. I said that A-Rod going to the Yankee's is better for baseball then him coming to the Red Sox. Which is why Selig let this trade happen and he says it won't happen again. Which is why he let this precident happen for the Yankees but he wouldn't let a precident happen for the Red Sox.

LOL Auqaitious.

Schilling was handed to us? Not exactly but I would expect the truth to differ when it concerns a New Yorker (Isn't their a Knicks board you could discuss this on if you want everyone to agree with you? Then again half the Celtics fans at this board aren't even from Massachusetts. lol


A- You are the Evil Empire. Your ruining baseball and your just whining because the Red Sox are finally trying to beat you are your own game. Ching, ching. Anyone got some money.

B- ANYONE who roots for the Yankees after what your pathetic group of jerks did and said after last years ALCS has no right to even use the word class. Roger Clemens, Derek Jeter. Nuff said.


P.S.-Someone likes me. I now have two votes. The last vote was a 1 (no doubt a Paul Pierce fan with many, many different names. )The second vote gave me a 5 (because I am now at 3 stars. Someone likes what I am saying about the Evil Umpire.

Dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun...

Sing along
Dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun, dun...
"Luke, I am your father"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> lol.
> 
> Selig is doing something for the Yankees he won't do for anyone else. Those are his words.
> ...


Dude, you seriously should slow down. You want to twist his words and read around what I am saying.

*SELIG and the PLAYERS UNION APPROVED ARod to the Yankees.

*SELIG APPROVED ARod to the RED SOXES, the PLAYERS UNION *DENIED* ARod the the Red Sox. Do you remember it that way? *HE WAS NOT DENIED BY SELIG!*

ALSO HE SAID THIS WOULD NOT BE THE NORM. Does it say it will never happen again? OF course trading a contract that big will not be the "norm". Do you realize only Jeter, Manny and ARod have contracts that big and long, so there is ONLY 3 chances a type of trade like this can happen. THAT IS WHY IT IS NOT THE NORM. Do you know how to read in context?



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Schilling was handed to us? Not exactly but I would expect the truth to differ when it concerns a New Yorker (Isn't their a Knicks board you could discuss this on if you want everyone to agree with you? Then again half the Celtics fans at this board aren't even from Massachusetts. lol


What did you trade for Schilling? Was it more then Nick Johnson whom we traded to the MLB/Selig owned Expos? You got a much better deal for Schilling then we got for Javier was my point. 

And actually now that I think about it, didn't the Diamondbacks trade some of those players to the Brewers for Richie Sexon?



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> A- You are the Evil Empire. Your ruining baseball and your just whining because the Red Sox are finally trying to beat you are your own game. Ching, ching. Anyone got some money.


I have no fear about the Red Sox. Alot of years the Red Sox have had AWESOME teams, and they always find a way. I remember the days of Clemens, Boggs, Greenwell... I mean they come to NY to win championships so that is a little funny. I'm sure this group will find a way to repeat history.



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> B- ANYONE who roots for the Yankees after what your pathetic group of jerks did and said after last years ALCS has no right to even use the word class. Roger Clemens, Derek Jeter. Nuff said.


Actually you brought up the word class first. I can't point out how he Lou had class this year, but no class the year before? HE WAS JUST BEAT. 

You have taken the worlds of Selig in a quote and twisted them for your own use and you keep bring up point after point of how it was wrong. You had your shot, the Yankees waited and pounced cheap. IF THIS IS SUCH A HUGE ISSUE WHY ISN'T some writer on ESPN righting how Selig is unfair?

-Petey


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Actually, Selig let both the Yankees *and* the Red Sox in hopes of getting ARod in one of the major markets. If you remember, a few people were upset that the Red Sox were allowed to negotiate directly with Alex Rodriguez when we were trying to get him. Usually, you're not allowed to negotiate with someone who is under contract with another team.

I think what happened here is that the Red Sox threw out an original idea to get ARod and when it didn't work out, George said, "Hey, that's not a bad thought," and made it happen.


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

There is no word twisting. He said what he said. Read the article again.
I don't know why not one person can even conceive that this was fixed. If they read the words Selig said they would see it right in front of them.
Did he not put out a warning to other teams that this kind of trade would not be the norm. It is simple to understand what he meant.


Dude, the trade happened today. Give them sometime.lol
Don't have a heart attack.





> You have taken the worlds of Selig in a quote and twisted them for your own use and you keep bring up point after point of how it was wrong. You had your shot, the Yankees waited and pounced cheap. IF THIS IS SUCH A HUGE ISSUE WHY ISN'T some writer on ESPN righting how Selig is unfair?
> 
> -Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> There is no word twisting. He said what he said. Read the article again.


I read it. Do you understand how to read words in context?



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> I don't know why not one person can even conceive that this was fixed. If they read the words Selig said they would see it right in front of them.


I think tomorrow we can both read the Boston papers online, and see if ANY of them think that this was fixed. Tomorrow if we do not read an article from a Boston news paper would you agree there was no fix in?

If you can not wait, please try ESPN's Red Sox board, and fanhome.com 's Red Sox board. They have plenty of members and I do not see them saying anything about Selig fixing the trade. I do enjoy reading their whining. It's funny.



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Did he not put out a warning to other teams that this kind of trade would not be the norm. It is simple to understand what he meant.


Well you can take his words to mean alot of things.

Is it going to be the norm for ARod to be traded with 67 million dollars? 

*Don't think so, so not a norm.

Is it going to be the norm for the reigning MVP to be traded?

*Don't think so since there are 2 MVPs and baseball is over 100 years old. So they are at least 200 chances of it happening and it has only happened once.

Is it going to be the norm for the reigning gold glove winner at a certain position to be traded, and then asked to swap positions?

*No I don't think this is a norm either.

It is the norm that in baseball for a man with a 250 million dollar contract to be traded?

*Since there is only 1 250 million dollar man in baseball, and I doubt there will ever be again, I doubt this will happen again so it is NOT THE NORM.



> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Dude, the trade happened today. Give them sometime.lol
> Don't have a heart attack.


It's not a heart attack. I posted a few times already. Red Sox ALWAYS find a way. I think they will find another way this year. I am looking foward to the first time we face Curt this year though.

-Petey


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Petey,
Go to bed. It is late.
Tomorrow we can fight about your team buying Greg Maddux.
He is next on your list and FYI, I will never not believe this was fixed for the Yankees from the begining. It's not whining. It is a fact.
Boston papers are not the do all and say all in media relations.
(I am not to happy with the Boston media and have not been for years)

Everyone I talked to today knew this trade was going to happen. We all said the second that the Sox deal didn't go through (thanks to the New Yorker in charge of the players union) that the Yankees would go after him and low and behold, We were right.


You know what they say...
The Rich get richer......:yes: 

Night.:yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Petey,
> Go to bed. It is late.
> Tomorrow we can fight about your team buying Greg Maddux.
> ...


Honestly I think you are taking it out of context. That is all. And if there was any truth or even the possibility of truth, you would read this on ESPN, CNNSI, Sportsline, or any major paper already. There are tons of people who like to put down the Yankees that is why I would think it is out already. That is all.

Anyway if you have not noticed, George just loves to out do the Sox. This is it, that is all. You say Boggs is done, He proves otherwise with the Yankees and wins a ring. You say Clemens is done, wins 2 Cy Youngs with the Jays, and he wants out so George steps in. Wins a 3rd away from the Sox and game 300 as a Yankee. You got Schilling, George gets Javier and swaps Weaver for Brown. The Sox resign Nixon to a extension, instead of singing Soriano to a deal, George trades for the player the Sox wants.

See this trade is GREAT for the Yankees. It makes Nomar the best SS in baseball if only for a short time. Nomar is a FA. The Red Sox now have no chance at ARod, Jeter, Tejada. What is left? A .250, 5 homer, 50 rbi guy or giving Nomar enough money they can't resign Pedro? Or u think it was only a benefit he never thought of?

Night.

-Petey


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Actually, Selig let both the Yankees *and* the Red Sox in hopes of getting ARod in one of the major markets. If you remember, a few people were upset that the Red Sox were allowed to negotiate directly with Alex Rodriguez when we were trying to get him. Usually, you're not allowed to negotiate with someone who is under contract with another team.
> 
> I think what happened here is that the Red Sox threw out an original idea to get ARod and when it didn't work out, George said, "Hey, that's not a bad thought," and made it happen.








wow a sox fan being logical. thank you agoo for being one that actually understands the situation and is not gonna whine cuz the yankees got arod and the sox deal fell thru.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

[strike]This is a Boston mesaage board. Most of us are fans of the Boston teams. The only whining I see going on here is by Yankee fans invading a message board frequented by BOSTON sports fans.
That makes you a troll.[/strike]




> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, he's a Celtics fan. While being a Yankee fan is an inexcuseable offense to most of us here, its not actaully listed on the rules of this site as being illegal. And you can't really be a troll in a forum where most of your posts are made. Additionally, we don't exclude here, particularly those who disagree with us. If everyone agreed, this would be a pretty lame site. ---agoo


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Actually, Selig let both the Yankees *and* the Red Sox in hopes of getting ARod in one of the major markets. If you remember, a few people were upset that the Red Sox were allowed to negotiate directly with Alex Rodriguez when we were trying to get him. Usually, you're not allowed to negotiate with someone who is under contract with another team.
> 
> I think what happened here is that the Red Sox threw out an original idea to get ARod and when it didn't work out, George said, "Hey, that's not a bad thought," and made it happen.


Because A-Rod NEEDS a Big Media Market: Boston/New York...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly I think you are taking it out of context. That is all. And if there was any truth or even the possibility of truth, you would read this on ESPN, CNNSI, Sportsline, or any major paper already. There are tons of people who like to put down the Yankees that is why I would think it is out already. That is all.
> ...


Nomar will accept 13 million..because even A-Rod is taking a paycut and Tejada is accepting lesser money. Nomar will sign with us and you never know how bad Pedro's shoulder is. John Henry NOW will probably go over the luxury tax for Nomar, Pedro, Varitek..

I think the Yankees made a good move by trading for A-Rod, I just hoped the Red Sox would have not have been so cheap.

The Best Player in A Sport is WORTH IT. (KG)

This is going to be A Good October.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Nomar will accept 13 million..because even A-Rod is taking a paycut and Tejada is accepting lesser money. Nomar will sign with us and you never know how bad Pedro's shoulder is. John Henry NOW will probably go over the luxury tax for Nomar, Pedro, Varitek..
> 
> I think the Yankees made a good move by trading for A-Rod, I just hoped the Red Sox would have not have been so cheap.
> ...


Tejada didn't take a pay cut. ARod did not take a pay cut either. ARod is just getting paid by 2 clubs. I hope you guys resign *all* your guys, and go over the tax. It's lonely being the only team over.

-Petey


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> This is a Boston mesaage board. Most of us are fans of the Boston teams. The only whining I see going on here is by Yankee fans invading a message board frequented by BOSTON sports fans.
> That makes you a troll.








[strike]go **** urself. i have been posting here for a very long time and i do not "invade" this board. i post here every single day. i am a die hard celtics fan and it happens i am a die-hard yankee fan, deal with it. most of the regulars here know i am from ny and am a yankee fan and can DEAL WITH IT, because i am a celtics fan and thats what this boards is all about. you always have to create problems don't you?[/strike]

This is completely unacceptable. ---agoo


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

The Yanks will sign Nomar next winter and put him at 2nd base.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> The Yanks will sign Nomar next winter and put him at 2nd base.








Sounds good.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*The Celtics suck, you can tell by the action in this thread.*

Here we are at the All-Star break with baseball spring training months away and a Red Sox thread is exploding on this board.

This is a sure sign that the Celtics are not interesting.

I think that the Red Sox did great this off season. They may have the best starting rotation in baseball. They are returning a club of hitters that was one of the best in baseball.

However, now A Rod is a Yankee. The evil empire strikes again.

I still think that the Sox are going to get over this year and beat the Yankees en route to winning the world series (but I think this every year). We will probably just suffer another heart breaking season. But hope is alive in Red Sox nation...as always.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

What do the Red Sox play-- croquet?

What's even worse is that there is a live thread on Antoine Walker yet nothing on that lard arse Pierce who has already packed it in for the season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> What do the Red Sox play-- croquet?
> 
> What's even worse is that there is a live thread on Antoine Walker yet nothing on that lard arse Pierce who has already packed it in for the season.


Duh!! Water Polo *AND* Curling


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Who wants to start the Yankees Suck chant to make us all feel better.

I think everyone is making a bigger deal out of this then necessary. Who cares about A-Rod. He has proven nothing yet in the post season (I don't recall Seattle winning anything when he was there)

Richie Rich can be a troll. This is a Red Sox thread on a Celtics message board. There are more Skankee fans in here then Red Sox fans. Petey is okay. He isn't a Skankee, 
By the way Petey, CNBC brought up the subject of why this deal was allowed then Selig said others wouldn't be with one of the managment guys from your team but I changed the channel before he answered.

YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,VYANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,

I know it isn't original but who cares
YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,YANKEES SUCK, YANKEES SUCK,:laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Very good saying. I hear it often.

Today I heard Al Lieter (of the Mets / Players Rep) question the deal. He had said the things ARod got for removing 2 million dollars in his deal did not seem legit.

Although he did not question the 13 million dollar Player Association counter proposal for the Red Sox towards A-Rod.



Regardless it's true, ARod is of course an upgrade over Soriano. But it's NOT the biggest upgrade in all of baseball. The games will still have to be played. The Red Sox and the Yankees both have something lacking at 2nd. If it's Vidro, I think he will be a Red Sox. Otherwise it should be a intense rivalary with so many games against each other.

ARod not winning in the post season is no fault of his. ESPN has him over .300 while with the Mariners.



AH also please don't address anyone as a troll, it's just as bad. If you have a problem with a member send a PM to agoo or an admin.

-Petey


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Posts like this should be sent via PM to myself or an admin. ---agoo


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> The Red Sox and the Yankees both have something lacking at 2nd. If it's Vidro, I think he will be a Red Sox. Otherwise it should be a intense rivalary with so many games against each other.


Well, I don't think Henry wants to pay luxury tax. I don't think he will sign Vidro...but I do think he will go over the cap next season to resign our franchise players.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Yankees don't have much in talent to trade for Vidro, and Vidro is still affordable. He has a similar number of years as Soriano, and should be much cheaper when both go to abritration next year.

-Petey


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> AH also please don't address anyone as a troll, it's just as bad. If you have a problem with a member send a PM to agoo or an admin.
> 
> -Petey








Thank you Petey. Finally someone defending a daily poster.

I agree about Vidro. He would be nyce, but I think Enrique Wilson will do fairly decent, he has never really had a shot @ playing everyday.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

This thread is about the Red Sox NOT about the Yankees. Please go discuss your team in your own forum.



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I probably should have closed this a while ago. We'll try this again later. ---agoo


----------

